# Alltagsnotebook gesucht mit "Gamingoption"



## Per4mance (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hab vor mir nen notebook zu kaufen das ich eins hab

es sollte eig alles können aber keine zockmaschine sein. ich werde vielleicht ganz selten drauf zocken aber das ist nicht das hauptaugenmerk. es sollte eher ne weile reichen und dem nicht nach 1 jar die puste ausgehen.

15.6" sollten wohl reichen weiss da nur nicht ob spiegelnd oder matt. 

wo ich mir nicht sicher  bin ist ob nen i5 2.gen oder nen i3. die cpu entscheidet auch die gpu. zb nen i3 mit ner 540m oder nen i5 mit ner 520m/6470.

ich weiss auch nicht auf was man sonst noch achten muss. z.b. akku, auflösung, gewicht fingerprintsensor oder solche fast boot tasten für web usw. 

ausgeben will ich so 500.- maximal bis 600.-

rausgesucht hab ich mir mal:


HP Pavilion g6-1206eg Notebook-PC - HP Store Deutschland
ASUS X53SC-SX483V: Tests, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / 90N8LI154N1848VL151
MSI A6405-i507 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Samsung RV520 S06 bei notebooksbilliger.de
Acer TravelMate 5760G-2414G50Mnsk bei notebooksbilliger.de

das problem ist ich kenn bei bei NB's nicht aus was die feinheiten und markenunterschiede betrifft. 

lenovo, fujitsu und packard bell will ich nicht  mag das image von denen nicht 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen oder noch alternativen vorschlagen.


----------



## Skudlick (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde du fährst ganz gut wenn du auf folgende Sachen achtest:

i3 oder i5 (Spiele unterstützen eh nur Dual-Core zZ)
NVIDIA 540M
4-8gb Ram

Kenne jetzt keine gute Suchplattform für Notebooks aber so lang du dich etwas an die Specs hältst bekommst du auch ungefähr das was du für dein Geld suchst. Finde alles andere ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## joffal (11. Dezember 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich das brandneue Acer Aspire 5755G für ~540€ zugelegt und noch für 20€ einen weiteren 4GB-RAM-RIegel.
Ausstattung:
i5 2430
GT540M
8GB RAM
WLAN
und der rest eben^^

EIgnet sich für nahezu ALLES sehr gut (bis auf Spiele in High eben) und QUalität/Verarbeitung soll auch sehr gut sein!

Wie es bei AMD-Karten aktuell aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber die NV GT540M beherrscht Optimus, welches die Akkulaufzeit z.T. deutlich steigert

Mattes Display empfehlen zwar viele, aber ich habe selber beide Varianten ausprobieren dürfen und wenn man nicht immer sehr schief vor einem spiegelnden Display sitzt, reicht das für die meisten ANwendungsorte vollkommen; Farben sind dort auch immer ein kontraststärker


----------



## Per4mance (12. Dezember 2011)

also an nen i5 2.gen und 4gb ram hab ich auch gedacht. bei den grakas war ich mir anfangs nicht sicher, es wird aber wohl ne 540m.

werde jetzt nochmal mit geneueren kriterien suchen und emien ergebnisse hier präsentieren.

gibts eig generall noch was zu sagen bei Asus und Acer. da bekomm ich immer die passensten ergebnisse bei preis/austattung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2011)

Die sind beide in Preis-Leistung sehr gut. Manch einer, der BESONDERS viel Wert auf Verarbeitung usw. legt (und vlt Businessbooks >1000€ gewohnt ist) , wird da halt ggf nicht so glücklich werden, aber da muss man dann halt mehr ausgeben. Es ist aber nicht so, dass die nach nem halben Jahr auseinanderfallen oder so


----------



## Per4mance (15. Dezember 2011)

hab jetzt nochmal geschaut. da sind mir diese aufgefallen.

Asus K53 / X53SV-SO960V mit riesiger Festplatte und starker NVIDIA Grafik
Allround X53SV-SX387V - 15.6" Notebook - Core I5: Amazon.de: Elektronik  (eig schon zu teuer)
Acer Aspire 5750G-2434G75MNkk Core i5-2430M 4GB GT540M-2GB
Asus K53SV-SO976V in eleganter Aluminium-Optik mit mattem Display
Acer TravelMate 5760G-2414G50Mnsk bei notebooksbilliger.de

kann wer dazu was sagen? nen notebook zu kaufen ist echt horror wenn man nen bestimmten preis und leistung haben will. da sieht alles gleich aus aber doch gibt es massig unterschiede im detail.


----------



## Milchbubi (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Per4mance,

für was genau brauchst du denn das Notebook?
da es ja keine Gamermaschine sein soll, würde ich dir dieses Asus  noch empfehlen.
Ist jetzt zwar was ganz anderes aber für zum surfen und office reicht es. und spiele kann man auch bedingt darauf spielen.
Du kannst dir ja noch 4 gb Ram dazu kaufen. Dafür ist er aber super mobil und hat eine sehr lange akkulaufzeit, usb 3.0 und hdmi.

Überlegs dir

Guß Milchbubi


----------



## Murdoch (15. Dezember 2011)

Kann den Horror bestätigen. 

Ist nicht wie beim Stand PC. Denn es soll ja alles passen wie Tastatur Akkulaufzeit usw... da gibts riesige Unterschiede. 

Bei diesen beiden bin ich hängengen blieben:

Asus K53SV (in Deiner Liste)
Dell Vostro

Das Dell war mein Favorit. Soll laut ein paar berichten probleme mit dem lüfter haben den man per software runterregeln muss um nen leisen zu haben. Die beleuchtete tastatur hat bei 3 leuten etwas probleme mit der befestigung gehabt (fertigungstoleranz) und die GPU soll bei ein paar probleme beim umschalten gehabt haben. 

Was an diesen problemen dran ist weiß ich natürlich nicht. Laut test dine das asus und das dell fast gleich auf. sowohl was leistung und display angeht. Das asus hat 10-15 % mehr GPU Leistung. Das Dell hatte trotzdem 1% mehr im Gesamt.

Wer die qual hat... 

Acer würde ich nicht nehmen Habe zu viel über schlechte qualy gelesen.Das notebook von meiner freundin weißt nur billige materialien auf, obwohl es am anfang schick aussah. Aber nun ist der lack schnell ab.  Mein asus Netbook zb ist noch wie am ersten tag. Sowohl was display angeht und auch tastatur usw. 

Würde ich jetzt eines kaufen wollen und mir wäre leistung ein bischen wichtiger wie mobilität würde ich auf jeden fall das Asus K53SV nehmen.


----------



## Per4mance (15. Dezember 2011)

beim vostro würde nur das 3550 in frage kommen. hört sich ja auch gut an nur bei der graka bin ich mir nicht sicher. anstatt wie bei den anderen ne GF 540m is da nur ne 6630ati drin.

laut ner liste ist die 6630 nur 3 plätze schlechter wie die GF 540m. dazu soll die nvidia stromsparender sein. die 540 is schon nur plz 45.


ansonsten is dell ja immert gut verarbeitet und hat guten service.


edit: 

hab gesehen das beim dem vostro wo ich ausgesucht hab die ati garnet dabei ist sondern 100 euro extra kostet. das fällt dann schon wieder raus mit 679.-


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Schau bitte nicht auf diese doofen "Plätze" - die hängen natürlich auch davon ab, welche und wieviele andere Grafikchips es gibt und vor allem GAB. Wenn Du nur die aktuell wirklich verbreitet verfügbaren Grafikchips nehmen würdest, wäre die Karte wohl eher in den Top 10  - allerdings dann eben auch nur von ingsesamt 15 "Teilnehmern"...   

Schau lieber auf die Benchmarks: entweder die Power reicht Dir, oder eben nicht...   zB 540m: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  weiter unten Spielebenches. Und hier die AMD: AMD Radeon HD 6630M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Murdoch (16. Dezember 2011)

DELL Vostro 3550 Silber inkl. Tastaturbeleuchtung & 2 Jahre Vor-Ort-Service!

Das hier fand ich am sinnigsten ausgestattet. Hat die AMD Karte drin und kostet 540 EUR. Vor ner woche kostete es noch 529 EUR.  

Du kannst es dir auch individuell bei Dell zusammenstellen.

Den I5 brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt. Der I3 ist auch leistungssparender und rendering oder ähnliches wirst ja eh net machen oder? Mir reicht für den normalern office betrieb sogar mein Atom N270 und es gibt kaum schwächere CPUs. 

Verarbeitung usw ist momentan bei den meisten Notebooks ein problem. So wie ich das rausgelesen habe wird immer mehr gepart durch die hersteller um immer bessere Preise für die Hardware liefern zu können. 

Das ist auch der grund warum ich dann keinen bock mehr hatte mich weiter zu informieren. 

Auch das vostro weist nacvh den Nutzern Mängel in der verarbeitung auf. Im übrigen sind fast alle displays in dieser kategorie mist. Das hat mich bisl schockiert. 

Was die Platzierung der GPU angeht gebe ich herbboy recht. Man sollte dies nur nehmen um annähernd die Leistungsfähigkeit der GPU bestimmen zu können, Die meisten der Mobility GPUs sagten mir gar nix


----------



## Per4mance (16. Dezember 2011)

ich hab mir jetzt von allen testberichte und erfahrungsberichte durchgelesen inkl. dem vostro von dir. bis jetzt gefällt mir das ASUS K53SV-SO976V am besten das kostet 549.- . hat entspiegeltes display nen i5, 540m gute tastatur & trackpad. dazu ist es nicht klobig und hat ne gute akkuzeit.

falls ich nicht gravierendes mehr im internet gegen das asus finde wirds wohl das.

an die farbe muss ich mich auch noch gewöhnen...


----------



## Murdoch (16. Dezember 2011)

Bzgl. Spieleleistung hast Du auch schon die Probleme zum Throtteling gelesen: 

Hier stehts im Test:

Test Asus K53SV-SX131V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Per4mance (16. Dezember 2011)

ja hab ich gelesen, in den benutzerberichten wo ich gelesen hab haten die da keine merkbaren probleme.

bei jeden notebook wo bei mir bis jetzt in frage gekommen ist sind ein paar sache nicht optimal laut tests. mir gefällt das asus bis jetzt am besten weil es scheint die kleinsten übel zu haben.

ausser ihr wisst noch welche mit gleicher leistung und weniger problemen ?


----------



## Murdoch (17. Dezember 2011)

die 14 " version hat kein Throteling problem. Dafür kein Optimus, aber trotzdem die gleiche Akkustandzeit.

EDIT: Und das 14" hat sogar nen Samsung Display mit besserer Be/-Ausleuchtung. 

Wäre also ne Alkternative wen der 1" nicht stört.

EDIT2: 
Noch ein Tipp: 
Ich habe mir vorhin kurz entschlossen das Lenovo Z570 geholt. Hat nen I7, ne 540er Nvidie und auch sonst eine sehr gute Ausstattung. Verarbeitung und haptik finde ich besser wie beim Asus. Display ist ähnlich bescheiden, gefiel mir im direkten Vergleich aber besser. Hat die gleiche farbe und Alu auf dem deckel und tastaturbereich. Die Tastatur gefällt mir auch im direkten vergleich besser. 
Im inet wurde als einziges Manko die unausgewogene Ausstattung genannt, welche bei dem Modell bei MM nicht zutrifft da dieser die große 540er hat und nicht wie bei den getesteten die 520er. 
Beim officebetrieb ist der lüfter quasi lautos und die leisdtung auch mit der integrierten 750er Platte erstaunlich schnell. Boot dauert 45 sek O_O 
Ich mach da noch die Vertex 2 aus meinem Netbok rein und dann reichts wohl ne weile. 
Spieleleistung soll auch sehr gut sein. Bei youtube gibts paar videos. 

Also ich finde für gerade mal 50 EUR mehr spietzengerät. 

Was ich aber echt sagen muss, dass alle diese Notebooks in der Preisklasse eine recht starke Blickwinkelabhängigkeit haben. Aber damit kann man denke ich leben und das hat Das K53SV auch. Ich habe im übrigen daneben das großer SV53 getestete mit der I7 CPU. 

Also das Lenovo ist im Anbetracht des momentanen Preises ein Geheimtipp. Das kleine modell kostet im Netz schon 100 EUr mehr.


----------



## Patze93 (18. Dezember 2011)

Gib halt einfach mal bei Geizhals.at/de deine Kriterien ein und schau was rauskommt. Hier hast du fast immer den besten Preis. 

Und zu Asus und Acer kann ich sagen, ich hatte selber schon Notebooks von den Herstellern. Und diese haben bei mir absolut keine Probleme gemacht. Bin absolut zufrieden


----------



## ruf!o (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir gestern ebenfalls das lenovo z570 beim "ich bin doch nicht blöd Markt" für 599 gekauft.
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden. 
Gespielt habe ich bisher gta 4 und Batman: AC
Gta läuft, aber hier muss man die Einstellungen schon sehr zurück schrauben.
Batman läuft im dx 9 Modus ohne physix ziemlich gut. Selten mal fps drops die deutlich unter 30 fallen. Die meiste Zeit eher 40-60 (vsync an).

Laut coretemp sind die CPU Temperaturen angeblich sehr hoch. Bei gta lag die Max Temperatur bei 97 Grad, bei Batman bei 90. Vielleicht mal die wlp vernünftig neu machen. Komischerweise kriegt prime die CPU nicht über 80 Grad.

Verbaut ist bei dem lenovo ein Riegel (noname) mit 4gb ram. Kann man also problemlos noch auf 8 erweitern. 
Display ist halt ein glänzendes. Da ich weder im freien spiele oder arbeite ist mir das eigentlich egal.

Angucken hilft halt immer. Von der spieleleistung ist es halt immernoch kein highend gamer notebook.


----------



## Murdoch (18. Dezember 2011)

Also meines wird beim Spielen gar net heiß. Gerade der CPU bleibt beim Spielen sehr kühl. Bei Bioshock zb ging der Lüfter nichtmal an. Egal ob ich mit Nvidia oder Intel probiert habe. Werde demnächst mal Crysis probieren. 
Also zum Spielen finde ich ihn echt gut, aber HighEnd natürlich nicht. Das erwartet man ja für den Preis auch nicht.

Ich habe die aktuellsten Treiber von NVidia und Intel geladen. 

Aber ich finde immer noch, dass man für den Preis kaum mehr Leistung momentan bekommt. 

Obwohl ich zuerst skeptisch war, da keine großartigen Tests im Netz zu finden waren und ich Lenovo... naja nicht kenne. Hatte damals nur mal nen IBM Thinkpad von Arbeit. Aber das war ein reines Arbeitstier. 

Ich kann bislang nur den schlechten Schwarzwert bemängeln, der aber bei den anderen möglichen Notebooks ähnlich schlecht oder schlechter war.


----------



## Per4mance (21. Dezember 2011)

ich hab mich jetzt für das Acer 5755G mit i5 2.gen. und der nvidia 540m für 549.- entschieden. hatte von allen wo ich zur wahl hatte die beste leistung und ausstattung.

minuspunkte haben alle gehabt und fast immer die gleichen also musste ich nur abwägen. 

die meinungen über Acer sind ja geteilt aber da lass ich mich mal überraschen. wenn was absolut grottig is geb ichs zurück.


mal noch ne generelle frage: 

wie schauts bei notebooks mit noname-akkus aus ? hab bei ebay welche gesehen mit 6 oder 9 zellen für 50 euro. nen 2 wär bstimmt ganz nützlich.

bei digicams hatte ich keine probleme mit noname. weiss ja nicht wie das beim notebook so is.


----------



## joffal (21. Dezember 2011)

wenns Li-Ionen-Akkus sind, dann halten eigentlich ALLE nur so um die 2-3 Jahre und danach (chemisch bedingt) werden sie mehr oder weniger schlechter.
Also ich würde mir nicht unbedingt einen 2. holen, wenn du einen neuen hast. So nach anderthalb Jahren kann man es sich dann mal überlegen und vielleicht ist dann ja auch diese neue Kohlenstoff-Technik endlich in den Alltagsakkus angekommen 

Btw. hat dein Modell jetzt auch "Nur" 4GB RAM? weil ich hab mir dann für 19,90 einfach noch einen zweiten 4er mit dazu geholt


----------



## Per4mance (23. Dezember 2011)

ja hab nur 4gb aber das muss erstmal reichen. zusätzliche 4gb gibts schon ab 15euro. muss jetzt noch tasche, maus, wlanrouter kaufen das is wichtiger


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die sind beide in Preis-Leistung sehr gut. Manch einer, der BESONDERS viel Wert auf Verarbeitung usw. legt (und vlt Businessbooks >1000€ gewohnt ist) , wird da halt ggf nicht so glücklich werden, aber da muss man dann halt mehr ausgeben. Es ist aber nicht so, dass die nach nem halben Jahr auseinanderfallen oder so


 
Wir hatten nen Acer der nach 5 Monate am Scharnier gebrochen ist 

PS und der wurde nur in der Ferienwohnung zwischen Tisch und Couch bewegt


----------

